# Our Calving Setup



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, the inside of the barn anyways.

It's a 32 x 56 pole barn. 1/2 was originally built closed in and the other 1/2 was built as a open front shed. We moved it from FIL's place last October. So, we've closed the other side in and have set it up for calving. The plan is to insulate it, but that won't happen this year.

Here, I'm standing in the doorway from the outside, looking at the maternity pen and the other stalls.









Same spot,









From the doorway of between the two sides









The originally closed in side. We will add in more panels to make more stalls if we need to.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice looking set up, man I don`t think I could handle the cold up that way. > Marc


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Makes my little jalopy of a barn look like GEO sitting next to a Mercedes. Looks great! Keep warm up there and thanks for the pics.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Great pics (as always). 
You can sure see the steam rolling up off that cow. 
Makes for hardy calves I suppose.

Good luck with them all.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm having SERIOUS barn envy right now...


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Me too! And is that a Revolving gate?!?!? 
Wow....


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, but it really isn't anything too special. Just a pole barn....


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

I see you use some of your panels like I do, upside down!
Do you have your headgate set up inside the barn all the time or just for calving? Do you find it works better for you with swing gates like that rather than a fixed chute area? I've often thought of using one like that, but I set mine up under the lean to part of the barn with a fixed chute area of 2x6's, I like your set up though, good luck with calving.

Carol K


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

They swing better that way.

The headgate is permanent there, but pretty much only used for calving problems. We have another chute (squeeze) outside where we do all the other stuff. The gates are pretty important at calving time. It gives you much more room if you are having problems, and if the cow lays down.


----------

